# Brodtener Steilufer Travemünde Brandungsangeln?



## AmAngeln (21. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Erlaubniskarte für die Trave und habe gehört, dass ich damit auch in Travemünde am Brodtener Steilufer angeln darf.
Kennt jemand dort gute Stellen und lohnt sich dort das Brandungsangeln oder eher woanders in Travemünde?

MfG, 
AmAngeln


----------



## Fridjof (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer Travemünde Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo ,

für das Brodtener Ufer muss noch zusätzlich der Lübecker Küstenschein ( 21,-- € ) gekauft werden.

So einfach ist das in Lübeck nicht.


----------



## AmAngeln (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer Travemünde Brandungsangeln?*

Lohnt sich das denn dort mit der Brandungsrute zu angeln?


----------



## rippi (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer Travemünde Brandungsangeln?*

Es lohnt sich, aber mehr für deinen Händler. Wenn du es versuchst dann entweder weit Richtung Niendorf oder weit Richtung Tvm alles dazwischen würde sehr wahrscheinlich zu einer harten Materialschlacht werden. Aber sonst ist es ein Top-Strand.

 Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass du nur Travekarte hast. Ja da Travemünde direkt kannst du auch gut Brandungsangeln. Wenn man das noch als Brandungsangeln bezeichnen kann.


----------



## AmAngeln (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer Travemünde Brandungsangeln?*



rippi schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich, aber mehr für deinen Händler. Wenn du es versuchst dann entweder weit Richtung Niendorf oder weit Richtung Tvm alles dazwischen würde sehr wahrscheinlich zu einer harten Materialschlacht werden. Aber sonst ist es ein Top-Strand.
> 
> Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass du nur Travekarte hast. Ja da Travemünde direkt kannst du auch gut Brandungsangeln. Wenn man das noch als Brandungsangeln bezeichnen kann.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Meinst du am Priwall?
Auf der anderen Seite vom Priwall wollte ich zum angeln, aber dort waren überall Stege und Schiffe, wo meine ich auch vermerkt war, dass das angeln verboten wurde.

Und kannst du mal sagen, was du so durchschnittlich rausholst an Plattfischen und Dorschen?


----------



## rippi (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer Travemünde Brandungsangeln?*

Nun ja, wenig ich geh meistens nur noch mit Gummi los, da fängt man auch mal die guten Dorsche so 40er -50er, mit Wurm sind sie leider häufig zu klein. Ansonsten Plattfisch ist gut, viele Grundeln auch. Ab und an mal Wittlinge, wenn ein großer Schwarm rein kommt auch mal mehr. 
Wie in einen anderen Thread schon beschrieben ist mein Vertrauen in die Lübecker Bucht in letzter Zeit sehr gesunken.

Wenn ich dropshotte hatte ich nachts auch mal Barsche, ja wirklich nachts. Ich bin übrigens auch nie auf der anderen Seite. Und die Stege sind nur teilweise für Angler gesperrt, 3 oder 4. Ostpreußenkai ist auch immer gut, solange dort kein Schiff liegt- dann ist der meistens gesperrt-.


----------



## AmAngeln (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer Travemünde Brandungsangeln?*



rippi schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenig ich geh meistens nur noch mit Gummi los, da fängt man auch mal die guten Dorsche so 40er -50er, mit Wurm sind sie leider häufig zu klein. Ansonsten Plattfisch ist gut, viele Grundeln auch. Ab und an mal Wittlinge, wenn ein großer Schwarm rein kommt auch mal mehr.
> Wie in einen anderen Thread schon beschrieben ist mein Vertrauen in die Lübecker Bucht in letzter Zeit sehr gesunken.
> 
> Wenn ich dropshotte hatte ich nachts auch mal Barsche, ja wirklich nachts. Ich bin übrigens auch nie auf der anderen Seite. Und die Stege sind nur teilweise für Angler gesperrt, 3 oder 4. Ostpreußenkai ist auch immer gut, solange dort kein Schiff liegt- dann ist der meistens gesperrt-.



Alles klar, danke, dann werde ich es dort nächsten Monat mal auf Platte versuchen.


----------



## rippi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer Travemünde Brandungsangeln?*

Schreib dann mal bitte was daraus geworden ist.


----------

